# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Kahlil Gibran

## Letersia 76

Dashuria e vërtetë... 


Khalil Gibran





Le të ketë hapësirë në bashkësinë tuaj,
e fryma hyjnore le të vallëzojë mes jush.
Duajeni njëri tjetrin, e mos bëni lidhje dashurie,
Le të bëhet ajo një det lëvizës, mes
brigjeve të shpirtave tuaja.
Mbushni kupat njëri tjetrit, e mos
pini prej kupës së njëjtë.
Jipni njëri tjetrit prej bukës suaj,
e mos hani prej copës së njëjtë.
Këndoni e vallëzoni së bashku  dhe dëfrehuni
e lejoni që secili të mbetet vetë.
Madje dhe anët e lahutës janë vetëm,
ndonëse fërfëllojnë me muzikë të njëjtë
Dhuroni zemrat tuaja, e mos i lini pranë njëra tjetrës nën roje.
Se, vetëm lumi i jetës mund t'i kënaqë zemrat tuaja.
Qëndroni së bashku, e prap se prap jo aq së bashku.
Edhe shtyllat e tempullit qëndrojnë të ndara
e ahu dhe selvia nuk rriten nën hijen e njëri tjetrit.

----------


## leci

Pashe nje teme tjeter me kete emer dhe falenderoj Shiu per shkrimet.
Une do ti shkruaj italisht dhe shpresoj tju percjell diçka,ate qe me forcen e fjaleve te ketij autori arrita te njoh.

Kahlil Gibran lind ne Bisherri nje fshat i Libanit ne vitin 1883.
Ne moshen 12 vjeç emigron ne Usa ku fillon te studjoje.
Prinderit jane kristiane maronite,katolike te Palestines.
Ne moshen 14 vjeç kthehet ne atdhe dhe fillon te studjoje ne Hikme te Beirut.
Ne vitin 1918 publikon librin e pare "Il Folle".
Ne te njejtin vit kthehet ne Usa dhe jeton ne New York,ku fillon te njihet si piktor.
Lexon Voltaire,Rousseau,Blake e Nietzsche dhe shkruan "Spiriti Ribelli" me tone te ashpra mbi shoqerine libaneze.
Shpesh veprat e tij i shoqeron edhe me piktura.
Dy nga veprat e tij te paharrueshme ngelen "Il profeta" dhe "Il giardino del profeta".
Vdes ne New York ne 1931 dhe varroset ne nje monastir antik ne vend lindje.

Po shkruaj "Sull'amore" qe me preku ne veçanti..
Me pak durim do arrijne edhe te tjerat..
leci

----------


## ALBA

Meqe tema eshte per Khalil Gibran , po hedh ketu nje poezi te tij qe me ka pelqyer te perkthyer ne shqip .


Dashuria e vërtetë... 


Khalil Gibran





Le të ketë hapësirë në bashkësinë tuaj,
e fryma hyjnore le të vallëzojë mes jush.
Duajeni njëri tjetrin, e mos bëni lidhje dashurie,
Le të bëhet ajo një det lëvizës, mes
brigjeve të shpirtave tuaja.
Mbushni kupat njëri tjetrit, e mos
pini prej kupës së njëjtë.
Jipni njëri tjetrit prej bukës suaj,
e mos hani prej copës së njëjtë.
Këndoni e vallëzoni së bashku  dhe dëfrehuni
e lejoni që secili të mbetet vetë.
Madje dhe anët e lahutës janë vetëm,
ndonëse fërfëllojnë me muzikë të njëjtë
Dhuroni zemrat tuaja, e mos i lini pranë njëra tjetrës nën roje.
Se, vetëm lumi i jetës mund t'i kënaqë zemrat tuaja.
Qëndroni së bashku, e prap se prap jo aq së bashku.
Edhe shtyllat e tempullit qëndrojnë të ndara
e ahu dhe selvia nuk rriten nën hijen e njëri tjetrit

----------


## anja bojku

Nga Gjylistani i Sadiut:

"Per njerin e paditur s'ka gje me te mire se heshtja.  Po ta dinte ai kete te vertete, nuk do te ishte i paditur."

_Kur gjoks e dituri te thelle s'ke
Me mire hesht dhe gjuhen mbaje fshehte!
Njeriun gjuha e rrezon perdhe,
Ashtu si arren kufke pesh' e lehte.


Gomarit gjuhn' i mesonte nje allcak,
Keshtu e shkonte jeten or e cast.
I tha nje i urte:  "C'ben o tarallak?
Ki turp e nder, ket' mendje flake pas!
Nuk nxe te flase kafsha as dhe pak,
Ti heshtjen nxer nga kafsha! Kaq te flas"

Kush jep pergjigjen pa mendim,
Te shumtat fjale i ka gabim;
O fol si flet njeriu me mend,
O hesht si kafshet, rri ne vend!_

"Kur nje njeri, cilido qofte, hahet per pune diturie me nje qe eshte me i ditur se ai, duke dashur te thote me kete se eshte njeri i ditur, u le te tjereve te kuptojne se eshte i paditur."

_Kur flet nje qe eshte m'i mire se ti,
Dhe ne di me shume hovin mos ia pri!_

"Kushdo qe rri me te ligjte, s'ka per te pare gje te mire."

_Kur engjelli rri me djallin, nuk meson,
Vec tradhti, drredhi e gje qe s'vlen
..................................................  .....
Te mire nga te ligjte nuk fiton,
Nuk qep gezof dot ujku qe te shqyen_

'Mos ua nxirr ne shesh te tjereve turpin e fshehte, pse dhe ata i turperon, edhe veten tende e demton duke bere qe te mos te besojne me"


'Nuk eshte e vertete qe kush eshte nga goja brisk dhe i shpejte, te jete domosdo dhe ne pune i drejte."



"Kur i ligu nuk i del dot tjetrit me zotesi, i hidhet ne gryke me ligesin' e tij"

_Ze te shan nga prapa ty,
Smireziu qe s'i hec
Se kur eshte sy nder sy
Goja i merret si memec_

----------


## [xeni]

Dua te sjell ketu diçka qe me ka pelqyer nga Jibran. Eshte nje tregim nga libri me titull _"Shpirtra Rebel"_. Nuk kam mundesi ta perkthej ne shqip keshtu qe po e sjell ne Anglisht.  

_The Cry of the Graves_

*Khalil Jibran*

----------


## helene

Une rastesisht lexova vjet disa vargje te khalil Gibran dhe meqe me pelqyen  kerkova librat dhe nuk u zhgenjeva sepse ishin shume shume te bukura.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Një fushë e mbjellë në zemër të dimrit*  

_Kahlil GIBRAN_    


*Kush është...*

_Kahlil Gibran poet, filozof, dhe piktor, u lind më 1883 në Liban, një tokë që nxori shumë profetë. Kur ishte 11 vjeç emigroi në SHBA. Ai i dedikoi pjesën më të madhe të jetës së tij pikturës, por për ironi të fatit, bëhet i njohur nga e gjithë bota për librat e tij. Miliona arabfolës, e konsiderojnë si gjeniun e kohës së vet. Por ai ishte një njeri fama dhe ndikimi i të cilitm u përhap edhe më tej Lindjes së Mesme. Poezitë iu përkthyen në më shumë se 20 gjuhë. Pikturat e tij janë ekspozuar në shumicën e kryeqyteteve të botës dhe Auguste Rodin e krahason me punën e William Blake. Gjatë qëndrimit të tij në SHBA, e cila u bë edhe shtëpia e tij, në 20 vitet të fundit shkroi në gjuhën angleze. Profeti dhe librat e tjerë me poezi, të ilustruara me vizatime mistike, janë të njohura dhe të dashura prej shumë amerikanëve të cilët gjejnë në tonjë shprehje të impulsve më të thella të zemrës dhe mendjes njerëzore. Vdiq në New York më 1931._ 


*Trishtimi*

Pyes trishtimin dhe zbuloj 

Se nuk e ka dhuntinë e fjalës 

E megjithatë po të mundte 

Jam i bindur që do të shqiptonte 

Një fjalë më të ëmbël se gëzimi

Të kthehesh fëmijë 

Gjërat që fëmijët duan 

Mbeten në mbretërinë e zemrës 

Deri në plakje 

Gjëja më e bukur e jetës 

Është se shpirti ynë 

Ndal fluturimin 

Në vëndet ku njëherë e një kohë luanim


*Autoportret*  



Ja një fjalë, unë jam 

Një fjalë që nganjëherë është një hiç 

E pafundësi nganjëherë 


*Kujtime*  



Nuk do të lë që as edhe një fantazëm e kujtimeve të mia 

Të ikte bashkë me retë 

Janë këto vuajtje të së shkuarës 

Që shpesh më sjellin dhimbje 

Por nëse do më duhej të zgjedh mes gëzimit dhe dhimbjes 

Nuk do të këmbeja dhimbjet e zemrës sime 

Me gëzimet e botës mbarë

Kënga e zemrës 

Kënga e zërit është e ëmbël 

Por kënga e zemrës 

Është zëri i pastër i qiejve


*Mendimi*  



Mendimi?është një zog i pafundësisë 

Që në një burg fjalësh 

Mund dhe të përthyejë pak krahët, por jo të fluturojë 

.... 

Dhimbja është shumë emadhe 

Për të mbretëruar tek zemërvegjlit 


*Pa titull*  



Shumë shpesh? 

fjalët që iu thuhen miqve, 

kanë një vibracion të veçantë, 

sepse aty gjen mendimin, 

poezinë, ndjesitë 

....... 



Ndjehem si një fushë e mbjellë 

në zemër të dimrit, e di 

se pranvera po vjen 

Gjithçka e imja po fillon të lëvizë 

Kjo jetë e vogël që fle brenda meje 

Do të dalë në sipërfaqe 

Në thirrjen më të parë 

..... 

Një dhomë apo një shtëpi 

Shpesh bëhet e ngjashme me atë që banon 

Biles edhe madhësia e një dhome 

Ndryshon sipas madhësisë 

Së zemrës 

.... 

Çdo pikturë është një portret? 

Një autoportret. 

Çdo poezi 

Është një autobiografi 

Çdo zbulim 

Është zbulim i vetes 

.... 

Sikur të kishte vetëm një yll në qiell 

Dhe në Tokë vetëm një lule gjithmonë të bardhë 

Sikur të kishte vetëm një pemë që jeshilon në fushë 

Sikur bora të binte një herë në njëqind vjet 

Edhe atëherë do të kuptonim bujarinë e pafundësisë 

.... 

Jemi miq 

Unë nuk dëshiroj asgjë nga ti 

Ti nuk do asgjë nga unë 

Unë dhe ti 

Ndajmë bashkë jetën 

.... 

*Besimi!*  

Çfarë është? Unë njoh vetëm jetën. 

Jetë për mua është fusha, 

Ngjyrat dhe telajoja! 

Kisha është brenda meje 

Ndërsa prifti i saj je ti 

.... 

Edhe sikur të këndoje si ëngjëjt, 

Por të mos e doje këngën, 

Nuk do bëje gjë tjetër veç do shurdhoje njerëzit 

Dhe zërat e ditës e natës 

.... 

Jep pak kur jep vetëm atë që ke 

Kur jep veten tënde atëherë ke dhënë me të vërtetë 

.... 

Besimi është kuptimi i zemrës 

Ashtu siç është shikimi kuptimi i syrit .... 

Ne jemi pafundësisht të vegjël 

Pafundësisht e madhe është jeta që na bashkon 

.... 

_Përktheu: Ermira Shpëtimi (Zaganjori)_    

Milosao.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Ditari sekret i Khalil Gibran*  

_Kahlil Gibran_

Mbeta i shtangur nga prania jote që kur të pashë për herë të parë. Ti erdhe në studio për të parë pikturat e mia. Sa më shumë të njihja aq më mirë ndjehesha. Më pëlqente mënyra se si arrinim të bisedonim, ëmbëlsia me të cilën ti më nxisje që të flisja për veten time. Më bëje aq pyetje sa nganjëherë ndjehesha keq, por falë shpirtit tënd dhe inteligjencës tënde, arrija të të tregoja gjithçka që ti doje të dije. Mjaft njerëz më quanin tip interesant, sepse jam një njeri ndryshe. Për ato unë jam vetëm një zbavitje, e destinuar për t'u harruar shumë shpejt, sapo t'ju shfaqet dikush tjetër më kurioz se unë. Ndërsa ti arrite të nxirrje nga thellësia e shpirtit tim ndjenjat që aq rrallë unë i ndaja me dikë tjetër. Ishte aq bukur dhe është akoma. 

Mbasi u bëmë miq, të kërkova që të martoheshim. Që nga ajo ditë ti fillove të më lëndoje. Dhe vazhdoje ta bëje. Unë vuaja, por sa herë takoheshim (në atë kohë takoheshim dy herë në javë), ti më thoje: «Kahlil, më duket se të kam lënduar të mërkurën e kaluar», ose të premten ose një ditë çfarëdo. «Më fal, nuk doja ta bëja.» 

E më pas bëheshe krijesa më e ëmbël e botës, dhe unë mendoja : «*Kjo është Meri që dua*». Ndërsa ti pak para se të mbaronte takimi, nuk rezistoje dot pa nxjerrë nga goja diçka brutale. Asgjë nga ato që unë mund të thoja apo të bëja, nuk të ndalonte dot. Ti ishe agresive dhe më vrisje. Kthehesha në shtëpi dhe reflektoja: "Nëse e pranoj diellin, të nxehtit, ylberin, duhet të pranoj edhe djegjen, stuhinë e tufanin." Unë përpiqesha ta bëja, por e ndjeja që gjërat e rëndëishme brenda meje, po vdisnin pak nga pak. Në zemrën time gjërat tashmë kishin ndryshuar, sepse shpirti im nuk rezistonte më të lëndohej pa fund. Duhet të mbrohesha. Dhe vazhdimisht i përsërisja vetes: "Një lidhje më intime me këtë grua është e pamundur". Natyrisht edhe kjo strategji nuk dha asnjë rezultat. Edhe kur unë të rrëfeva se çfarë po më ndodhte. Por që nga ai moment, ti nuk më lëndove më kurrë. I shkruajta të gjitha këto për të të treguar se si i kam përjetuar unë vitet e para me ty. Gjërat më të rëndësishme nuk kanë ndryshuar kurrë: ndjenja, pasioni, gjithçka ka mbetur si atëherë, dhe do të jenë kështu përgjithmonë. Do të të dua përjetësisht, siç të desha shumë kohë para se të takoja për herë të parë. Dhe këtë unë e quaj fat. Asgjë nuk mund të na ndajë. As ti dhe as unë nuk mund ta ndryshojmë më këtë lidhje. Do të doja që ti t'a kujtoje për tërë jetën tënde se je njeriu më i rëndësishëm i botës sime. Se edhe nëse do të martoheshe shtatë herë, me shtatë burra të ndryshëm, zemra ime do të ishte gjithmonë si një herë e një kohë. 

Vetëm sot arrij ta kuptoj pse martesa jonë ishte e pamundur. Ajo do të na kishte shkatërruar të dyve. Ne e jetuam jetën së bashku në një mënyrë krejt tjetër: prandaj dhe shpëtuam. Ti më ke ndihmuar që të zbuloj veten time dhe punën time. Edhe unë mendoj që kam bërë të njëjtën gjë me ty, dhe falenderoj Qiellin që jemi së bashku. 



_23 qershor 1909_ 

E dashura ime Meri. Sapo kam humbur babain tim. Ai vdiq në të njëjtën shtëpi të vjetër ku u lind gjashtëdhjetë e gjashtë vjet më parë. Miqtë e tij më kanë shkruar se para se të mbyllte sytë përgjithmonë, ai më ka dhënë bekimin e tij. Jam i sigurt që babai im pushon i qetë diku afër Zotit. Por gjithsesi nuk arrij ta largoj trishtimin dhe dhimbjen që më shkakton mungesa e tij. Mbi ballin tim ndjej dorën e Vdekjes dhe mendoj për nënën time, për motrën më të re dhe për vëllain tim: nuk është më asnjëri prej tyre për të më dhuruar një buzëqeshje nën dritën e diellit. Ku janë? A munden ato sikurse ne ta kujtojnë të kaluarën? Pyetje kot. Unë e di shumë mirë se ato jetojnë diku në qiell, shumë më afër Zotit se sa ne. Shtatë qiejt që ndajnë njeriu nga Shenjti, nuk i mbulojnë më sytë e tyre, dhe kështu të dashurit e mi nuk luajnë më kukamshefti me të Vërtetën dhe Dritën. Sidoqoftë unë vuaj akoma dhe ndjej aq nostalgji. Ti je ngushëllimi im i vetëm, edhe pse gjëndesh në anën tjetër të Botës, me pushime në Havai. Ditët e tua iu korrespondojnë netëve të Parisit. E megjithatë kur ec, ti je pranë meje, kur punoj, më flet dhe kur ha e ndjehem vetëm, ja ku e ndjej prezencën tënde. Ka momente që mendoj se mes njerëzve që duhen nuk ekzistojnë hapësira. 

_7 prill 1912_   

Sot zemra ime është e qetë dhe ankthet e zakonshme ia kanë lënë vendin paqes dhe gëzimit: kam parë Jezusin në ëndërr. Po ajo fytyrë bujare, sytë e mëdhenj që duket sikur donin të digjnin gjithçka shihnin, këmbët e plurosura, sandalet e konsumuara. Është prezenca e fortë e shpirtit të tij që dominon me paqe të gjithë ato që e përballojnë jetën me kokën lart. Oh Meri e dashur, pse nuk mundem ta ëndërroj Jezusin për natë? Përse nuk arrij ta shoh jetën time me gjysmën e qetësisë që ai arriti të më transmetonte nëpër ëndrra? Pse nuk arrij të gjej askënd mbi këtë Tokë që të jetë aq i thjeshtë dhe i dashur si Ai? 

_10 Mars 1912_   

Meri e dashura ime, në emër të Zotit, si mund të mendosh që po më jep më shumë dhimbje sesa gëzim "Përse mendon kështu" Askush nuk e di tamam se cili është kufiri që ndan dhimbjen nga kënaqësia. Shpesh mendoj se është e pamundur t'i ndash. Meri, ti më jep aq shumë gëzim sa nganjëherë më bën të vuaj. Dhe më provokon aq shumë dhimbje sa më bën të buzëqesh. 

_25 Dhjetor 1912_   

Nuk mund t'i planifikoj orët e mia të gjumit, të punës apo të ushtrimeve, Meri. Shpesh dëgjojmë të themi se të gjithë janë në gjendje të zgjohen, të pijnë kafe dhe të shkojnë në krevat në orën e caktuar, çdo ditë. Dhe ndjehen krenarë për këtë disiplinë. Për mua këto njerëz kufizohen duke jetuar të Njëjtën Ditë. Unë kam nevojë t'i lë që të ndodhin gjërat që duhet të ndodhin: është e nevojshme që të jemi të hapur ndaj të papriturave. Unë jam i ndryshëm çdo ditë që kalon dhe kur të shkoj tetëdhjetë vjeç, shpresoj akoma që të mund të provoj këto ndryshime të brendshme dhe të jashtme. Nëse do të arrij në atë moshë, nuk do të ulem të mendoj për gjërat që kam bërë, sepse dua ta përdor çdo sekondë të jetës që më ka mbetur. Nuk mund të planifikoj asgjë të rëndësishme, vetëm gjëra të vogla. Ai që planifikon gjëra të rëndësishme, transformon gjithçka në vogëlsira. 

_3 Prill 1914_   

Kam kaluar një periudhë të gjatë qetësie e dashura ime Meri. Punoj, flej shumë dhe po e ndjej se kaq shumë punë e gjumë ma kanë hequr dëshirën për të biseduar. Sa më shumë kalojnë vitet Meri, eremiti që fle brenda meje, zgjohet me një forcë gjithnjë e më të madhe. Jeta është vizioni drejt Pafundësisë, i gjithë mundësive dhe realizimeve që dashuria sjell. Ndërsa njerëzit duken kaq të vegjël përballë kësaj të vërtete kaq të thjeshtë. Dhe kjo është ajo që më largon prej tyre. Jeta është bujare, njeriu është meskin. Duket sikur ka një hapësirë mes jetës dhe qënies njerëzore. Dhe për ta kaluar këtë hapësirë, është e nevojshme që të kihet kurajo për ta përballuar shpirtin tonë dhe për të ndryshuar drejtim. Por a ia vlen? Këtu në New York kam takuar shumë njerëz normalë, të edukuar, xhentilë. Njerëz që fluturojnë mes Qiellit dhe Ferrit, mes Gjithçkaje dhe Asgjëje. E megjithatë duket sikur nuk e kuptojnë dhe sillen në mënyrë konvencionale, duke buzëqeshur sapo takojnë dikë. 

_20 qershor 1914_

Do të dëshiroja që të të tregoja gjënë më të rëndësishme që kam pikturuar në jetën time Meri: një portret të nënës time, i riprodhuar vetëm nga kujtesa. Është një portret i shpirtit të saj, pa asnjë shtesë estetike apo teknike. Ajo shfaqet saktësisht në formën që unë do të dëshiroja që të shfaqej. Ah, shpirti i saj është aty me madhështinë e saj modeste. Arrij ta shoh nënën time vetëm kur mbyll sytë: në fakt piktura është vetëm një shtesë e vizionit, siç është muzika për të dëgjuarit. Kur krijoj diçka, dëshiroj që dikush të mendojë: "Ekzistojnë botë të tjera, të heshtura, vetmitare, të largëta: aty ku jeta na shfaqet me gjithë intensitetin e saj. Të shkojmë atje." 

_20 Qershor 1914_   

Besoj se refuzimi yt për të patur një kontakt fizik me mua është i gabuar Meri. Njeriu në pasionin e tij, udhëhiqet nga tre gjëra: logjika, zemra dhe seksi. Secila nga këto gjëra na shoqëron për një periudhë të përcaktuar: logjika dhe zemra më kanë shoqëruar për shumë vite. Ndërsa tani më shfaqet dëshira seksuale. Ti më thua: "I dashur Kahlil, ta lemë të nesërmen për nesër'. Dhe atëherë unë ndjehem i vogël dhe i pafajshëm. Ti i trajton gjërat më të rëndësishme sikur të ishin një hiç. Unë të dua. Të dëshiroj më shumë se ç'më dëshiron ti mua. Sa herë që takohemi, ti mbush gjithë hapësirën rreth meje. Unë të dua dhe e di se kontakti fizik ka momentin e vet që me pas zhduket. Nuk dua që asgjë e madhe mes nesh të zhduket, sepse nuk e dimë se çfarë mund të ndodhë më pas. Marrëdhënia jonë është mjaft e fortë, por nuk nuk e di se deri ku mund t'i shtyjmë kufijtë që vetë ne ai vëmë dashurisë. E prapë unë mbetem në duart e tua. Një burrë mund të rrijë në duart e dikujt vetëm kur dashuria është aq e madhe sa rezultati i kësaj burgosjeje të jetë veçse një liri totale. Unë të dua me gjithë çka ekziston tek unë. Majat e flokëve të mia, biles edhe thonjtë e mi?.gjithçka përgjërohet nga dashuria për ty Meri. 

_8 Korriik 1914_

Ti ke dhuntinë e të kuptuarit e dashur ime Meri. Ti je si Shpirti i Madh, që i afrohet qënies njerëzore jo vetëm për të ndarë me të ditët e tua, por edhe për t'i bërë ato më të gjalla. Kur të kam njohur, mrekullia e dhuntisë tënde, ka ndryshuar tërësisht ditët dhe netët e mia. Gjithmonë kam menduar se kur dikush të kupton, ai të bën një skllav të tij, sepse ne pranojmë gjithçka vetëm që të na kuptojnë. Ndërsa ti më ke sjellë paqen dhe lirinë më të thellë që kam provuar ndonjëherë. Në dy orët e vizitës tënde, ti ke zbuluar një pikë të zezë në zemrën time: ma nxorre jashtë gjoksit, ma preke, dhe ajo u zhduk përgjithmonë, duke thyer zinxhirët që më burgosnin. Kam kaluar një periudhë qetësie dhe meditimi dhe kam zbuluar mjaft gjëra të reja brenda shpirtit tim. Do të doja t'ju jepja atyre një formë, por duart e mia nuk arrijnë të ndjekin imagjinatën time. Jam aq i kënaqur Meri që ne të dy jemi të aftë që ta lëmë këtë Botë mbas krahëve, për të kërkuar një botë tjetër, autentike, ku mund të jetohet duke qenë ato që gjithmonë kemi dëshiruar që të jemi. Zoti të bekoftë! 

_28 Janar 1915_   
Kam fjetur shumë këto tre javë. Kam menduar për njëmijë gjëra që më duhet të bëj këtë vit: kam frikë e dashura ime Meri se nuk do të arrij kurrë të realizoj plotësisht ëndrrat e mia. Ndaloj gjithmonë para kohe. Arrij vetëm hijen e asaj që dëshiroj. Zakonisht më pëlqente kur merrja elozhe nga njerëzit për punën time. Ndërsa tani kjo gjë më trishton, sepse çdo kompliment më bën të mendoj për ato çfarë nuk kam bërë, dhe do të doja që të më vinin në dukje ato që nuk kam arritur akoma të bëj. E di që kjo do të të duket si e çuditshme, e atëherë? Mbrëmë përsërisja me vete: "Ndërgjegja është një bimë në zemrën e dimrit e cila nuk mendon për verën që kaloi, por për pranverën që do të vijë. Bima nuk mendon për ditët që tashmë ka kaluar, por për ato që do të vijnë. Nëse bimët janë të sigurta që pranvera do të vijë, përse ne, qëniet njerëzore nuk besojmë që një ditë do të jemi në gjendje të arrijmë dhe të fitojmë gjithçka që duam"?

 Milosao.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Paolo Coelho : Gibran ishte një burrë si të gjithë ne*  



Një burrë zbulon shpirtin e tij vetëm kur dashuron dhe në korrespondencën me Meri Haskell, ju do të keni mundësi të njihni botën e brendshme të Gibran. Gjithçka filloi me arkivimin e disa frazave në kompjuterin tim dhe më pas më lindi dëshira që këtë korespondencë ta bëj libër. Gibran u lind më 1883 në Liban dhe që kur ishte 11 vjeç emigroi në SHBA. Ai i dedikon pjesën më të madhe të jetës së tij pikturës, por për ironi të fatit, bëhet i njohur nga e gjithë bota për librat e tij. Kur vdiq, ai jetonte me Barbara Young e cila pas vdekjes ka shkruar biografinë e tij. Meri ishte më e vjetër se Gibran, e lindur 1873 në SHBA. Korrespondenca duhej të zhdukej pak ditë mbas vdekjes së Gibran. Barbara nuk donte që Merit t'i binin në dorë qindra letra që Gibran ia shkruajti asaj për më shumë se 20 vjet njohje. Por me insistimin e Merit, Barbara ia jep ato. Sot këto letra (më shumë se 600) gjenden në Universitetin e Karolinës së Jugut dhe mund të përdoren nga specialistë dhe studiues. Këtë libër unë e kam punuar me kujdes duke i qëndruar besnik mendimeve dhe fjalëve të Gibran. 

"Kush është Gibran"? pyesja shpesh veten. Dhe duke arkivuar pjesë të letrave të tij në kompjuter, arrita ta zbuloj. Gibran nuk ishte as revolucionar dhe as shenjt. Ishte një burrë si të gjithë ne, dhe përmblidhte brenda shpirtit të tij të njëjtat dhimbje dhe të njëjtat gëzime që provojmë të gjithë ne. E megjithatë përmes librave të tij ai ka arritur të na shfaqet me madhështinë e Zotit. Ndoshta ai e dinte se një ditë e gjithë korrespondenca e tij personale do të bëhej publike. Pikërisht përe këtë arsye ai nuk e mistifikon aty rolin e tij të shkrimtarit. Vetëm kështu ai ka arritur të na japë një shembull të mirë: secili prej nesh mund të aspirojë të arrijë atë që Ai ka arritur. Sepse secili nga ne ndjek sipas mënyrës së tij, rrugën e vështirë e të mrekullueshme të njerëzve të zakonshëm. 



*Mendimi*  



_Mendimi 'është një zog i pafundësisë 

Që në një burg fjalësh 

Mund dhe të përthyejë pak krahët, por jo të fluturojë 

.... 



Dhimbja është shumë e madhe 

Për të mbretëruar tek zemërvegjlit_   



*Khalil Gibran*  


_Të kthehesh fëmijë_  



_Gjërat që fëmijët duan 

Mbeten në mbretërinë e zemrës 

Deri në plakje 

Gjëja më e bukur e jetës 

Është se shpirti ynë 

Ndal fluturimin 

Në vëndet ku njëherë e një kohë luanim_   

Milosao.

----------


## dikeafajtore

*Kahlil Gibran*

M beta i shtangur nga prania jote që kur të pashë për herë të parë. Ti erdhe në studio për të parë pikturat e mia. Sa më shumë të njihja aq më mirë ndjehesha. Më pëlqente mënyra se si arrinim të bisedonim, ëmbëlsia me të cilën ti më nxisje që të flisja për veten time. Më bëje aq pyetje sa nganjëherë ndjehesha keq, por falë shpirtit tënd dhe inteligjencës tënde, arrija të të tregoja gjithçka që ti doje të dije. Mjaft njerëz më quanin tip interesant, sepse jam një njeri ndryshe. Për ato unë jam vetëm një zbavitje, e destinuar për t'u harruar shumë shpejt, sapo t'ju shfaqet dikush tjetër më kurioz se unë. Ndërsa ti arrite të nxirrje nga thellësia e shpirtit tim ndjenjat që aq rrallë unë i ndaja me dikë tjetër. Ishte aq bukur dhe është akoma. 

Mbasi u bëmë miq, të kërkova që të martoheshim. Që nga ajo ditë ti fillove të më lëndoje. Dhe vazhdoje ta bëje. Unë vuaja, por sa herë takoheshim (në atë kohë takoheshim dy herë në javë), ti më thoje: «Kahlil, më duket se të kam lënduar të mërkurën e kaluar», ose të premten ose një ditë çfarëdo. «Më fal, nuk doja ta bëja.» 

E më pas bëheshe krijesa më e ëmbël e botës, dhe unë mendoja : «Kjo është Meri që dua». Ndërsa ti pak para se të mbaronte takimi, nuk rezistoje dot pa nxjerrë nga goja diçka brutale. Asgjë nga ato që unë mund të thoja apo të bëja, nuk të ndalonte dot. Ti ishe agresive dhe më vrisje. Kthehesha në shtëpi dhe reflektoja: ?Nëse e pranoj diellin, të nxehtit, ylberin, duhet të pranoj edhe djegjen, stuhinë e tufanin.? Unë përpiqesha ta bëja, por e ndjeja që gjërat e rëndëishme brenda meje, po vdisnin pak nga pak. Në zemrën time gjërat tashmë kishin ndryshuar, sepse shpirti im nuk rezistonte më të lëndohej pa fund. Duhet të mbrohesha. Dhe vazhdimisht i përsërisja vetes: ?Një lidhje më intime me këtë grua është e pamundur?. Natyrisht edhe kjo strategji nuk dha asnjë rezultat. Edhe kur unë të rrëfeva se çfarë po më ndodhte. Por që nga ai moment, ti nuk më lëndove më kurrë. I shkruajta të gjitha këto për të të treguar se si i kam përjetuar unë vitet e para me ty. Gjërat më të rëndësishme nuk kanë ndryshuar kurrë: ndjenja, pasioni, gjithçka ka mbetur si atëherë, dhe do të jenë kështu përgjithmonë. Do të të dua përjetësisht, siç të desha shumë kohë para se të takoja për herë të parë. Dhe këtë unë e quaj fat. Asgjë nuk mund të na ndajë. As ti dhe as unë nuk mund ta ndryshojmë më këtë lidhje. Do të doja që ti t'a kujtoje për tërë jetën tënde se je njeriu më i rëndësishëm i botës sime. Se edhe nëse do të martoheshe shtatë herë, me shtatë burra të ndryshëm, zemra ime do të ishte gjithmonë si një herë e një kohë. 

Vetëm sot arrij ta kuptoj pse martesa jonë ishte e pamundur. Ajo do të na kishte shkatërruar të dyve. Ne e jetuam jetën së bashku në një mënyrë krejt tjetër: prandaj dhe shpëtuam. Ti më ke ndihmuar që të zbuloj veten time dhe punën time. Edhe unë mendoj që kam bërë të njëjtën gjë me ty, dhe falenderoj Qiellin që jemi së bashku. 



*23 qershor 1909*  

E dashura ime Meri. Sapo kam humbur babain tim. Ai vdiq në të njëjtën shtëpi të vjetër ku u lind gjashtëdhjetë e gjashtë vjet më parë. Miqtë e tij më kanë shkruar se para se të mbyllte sytë përgjithmonë, ai më ka dhënë bekimin e tij. Jam i sigurt që babai im pushon i qetë diku afër Zotit. Por gjithsesi nuk arrij ta largoj trishtimin dhe dhimbjen që më shkakton mungesa e tij. Mbi ballin tim ndjej dorën e Vdekjes dhe mendoj për nënën time, për motrën më të re dhe për vëllain tim: nuk është më asnjëri prej tyre për të më dhuruar një buzëqeshje nën dritën e diellit. Ku janë? A munden ato sikurse ne ta kujtojnë të kaluarën? Pyetje kot. Unë e di shumë mirë se ato jetojnë diku në qiell, shumë më afër Zotit se sa ne. Shtatë qiejt që ndajnë njeriu nga Shenjti, nuk i mbulojnë më sytë e tyre, dhe kështu të dashurit e mi nuk luajnë më kukamshefti me të Vërtetën dhe Dritën. Sidoqoftë unë vuaj akoma dhe ndjej aq nostalgji. Ti je ngushëllimi im i vetëm, edhe pse gjëndesh në anën tjetër të Botës, me pushime në Havai. Ditët e tua iu korrespondojnë netëve të Parisit. E megjithatë kur ec, ti je pranë meje, kur punoj, më flet dhe kur ha e ndjehem vetëm, ja ku e ndjej prezencën tënde. Ka momente që mendoj se mes njerëzve që duhen nuk ekzistojnë hapësira. 

*7 prill 1912*  

Sot zemra ime është e qetë dhe ankthet e zakonshme ia kanë lënë vendin paqes dhe gëzimit: kam parë Jezusin në ëndërr. Po ajo fytyrë bujare, sytë e mëdhenj që duket sikur donin të digjnin gjithçka shihnin, këmbët e plurosura, sandalet e konsumuara. Është prezenca e fortë e shpirtit të tij që dominon me paqe të gjithë ato që e përballojnë jetën me kokën lart. Oh Meri e dashur, pse nuk mundem ta ëndërroj Jezusin për natë? Përse nuk arrij ta shoh jetën time me gjysmën e qetësisë që ai arriti të më transmetonte nëpër ëndrra? Pse nuk arrij të gjej askënd mbi këtë Tokë që të jetë aq i thjeshtë dhe i dashur si Ai? 


*10 Mars 1912*  

Meri e dashura ime, në emër të Zotit, si mund të mendosh që po më jep më shumë dhimbje sesa gëzim ? Përse mendon kështu? Askush nuk e di tamam se cili është kufiri që ndan dhimbjen nga kënaqësia. Shpesh mendoj se është e pamundur t'i ndash. Meri, ti më jep aq shumë gëzim sa nganjëherë më bën të vuaj. Dhe më provokon aq shumë dhimbje sa më bën të buzëqesh. 


*25 Dhjetor 1912*  

Nuk mund t'i planifikoj orët e mia të gjumit, të punës apo të ushtrimeve, Meri. Shpesh dëgjojmë të themi se të gjithë janë në gjendje të zgjohen, të pijnë kafe dhe të shkojnë në krevat në orën e caktuar, çdo ditë. Dhe ndjehen krenarë për këtë disiplinë. Për mua këto njerëz kufizohen duke jetuar të Njëjtën Ditë. Unë kam nevojë t'i lë që të ndodhin gjërat që duhet të ndodhin: është e nevojshme që të jemi të hapur ndaj të papriturave. Unë jam i ndryshëm çdo ditë që kalon dhe kur të shkoj tetëdhjetë vjeç, shpresoj akoma që të mund të provoj këto ndryshime të brendshme dhe të jashtme. Nëse do të arrij në atë moshë, nuk do të ulem të mendoj për gjërat që kam bërë, sepse dua ta përdor çdo sekondë të jetës që më ka mbetur. Nuk mund të planifikoj asgjë të rëndësishme, vetëm gjëra të vogla. Ai që planifikon gjëra të rëndësishme, transformon gjithçka në vogëlsira. 


*3 Prill 1914*  

Kam kaluar një periudhë të gjatë qetësie e dashura ime Meri. Punoj, flej shumë dhe po e ndjej se kaq shumë punë e gjumë ma kanë hequr dëshirën për të biseduar. Sa më shumë kalojnë vitet Meri, eremiti që fle brenda meje, zgjohet me një forcë gjithnjë e më të madhe. Jeta është vizioni drejt Pafundësisë, i gjithë mundësive dhe realizimeve që dashuria sjell. Ndërsa njerëzit duken kaq të vegjël përballë kësaj të vërtete kaq të thjeshtë. Dhe kjo është ajo që më largon prej tyre. Jeta është bujare, njeriu është meskin. Duket sikur ka një hapësirë mes jetës dhe qënies njerëzore. Dhe për ta kaluar këtë hapësirë, është e nevojshme që të kihet kurajo për ta përballuar shpirtin tonë dhe për të ndryshuar drejtim. Por a ia vlen? Këtu në New York kam takuar shumë njerëz normalë, të edukuar, xhentilë. Njerëz që fluturojnë mes Qiellit dhe Ferrit, mes Gjithçkaje dhe Asgjëje. E megjithatë duket sikur nuk e kuptojnë dhe sillen në mënyrë konvencionale, duke buzëqeshur sapo takojnë dikë. 

*
20 qershor 1914*  
Do të dëshiroja që të të tregoja gjënë më të rëndësishme që kam pikturuar në jetën time Meri: një portret të nënës time, i riprodhuar vetëm nga kujtesa. Është një portret i shpirtit të saj, pa asnjë shtesë estetike apo teknike. Ajo shfaqet saktësisht në formën që unë do të dëshiroja që të shfaqej. Ah, shpirti i saj është aty me madhështinë e saj modeste. Arrij ta shoh nënën time vetëm kur mbyll sytë: në fakt piktura është vetëm një shtesë e vizionit, siç është muzika për të dëgjuarit. Kur krijoj diçka, dëshiroj që dikush të mendojë: ?Ekzistojnë botë të tjera, të heshtura, vetmitare, të largëta: aty ku jeta na shfaqet me gjithë intensitetin e saj. Të shkojmë atje.? 


*20 Qershor 1914*  
Besoj se refuzimi yt për të patur një kontakt fizik me mua është i gabuar Meri. Njeriu në pasionin e tij, udhëhiqet nga tre gjëra: logjika, zemra dhe seksi. Secila nga këto gjëra na shoqëron për një periudhë të përcaktuar: logjika dhe zemra më kanë shoqëruar për shumë vite. Ndërsa tani më shfaqet dëshira seksuale. Ti më thua: ?I dashur Kahlil, ta lemë të nesërmen për nesër?. Dhe atëherë unë ndjehem i vogël dhe i pafajshëm. Ti i trajton gjërat më të rëndësishme sikur të ishin një hiç. Unë të dua. Të dëshiroj më shumë se ç'më dëshiron ti mua. Sa herë që takohemi, ti mbush gjithë hapësirën rreth meje. Unë të dua dhe e di se kontakti fizik ka momentin e vet që me pas zhduket. Nuk dua që asgjë e madhe mes nesh të zhduket, sepse nuk e dimë se çfarë mund të ndodhë më pas. Marrëdhënia jonë është mjaft e fortë, por nuk nuk e di se deri ku mund t'i shtyjmë kufijtë që vetë ne ai vëmë dashurisë. E prapë unë mbetem në duart e tua. Një burrë mund të rrijë në duart e dikujt vetëm kur dashuria është aq e madhe sa rezultati i kësaj burgosjeje të jetë veçse një liri totale. Unë të dua me gjithë çka ekziston tek unë. Majat e flokëve të mia, biles edhe thonjtë e mi?.gjithçka përgjërohet nga dashuria për ty Meri. 


*8 Korriik 1914*
Ti ke dhuntinë e të kuptuarit e dashur ime Meri. Ti je si Shpirti i Madh, që i afrohet qënies njerëzore jo vetëm për të ndarë me të ditët e tua, por edhe për t'i bërë ato më të gjalla. Kur të kam njohur, mrekullia e dhuntisë tënde, ka ndryshuar tërësisht ditët dhe netët e mia. Gjithmonë kam menduar se kur dikush të kupton, ai të bën një skllav të tij, sepse ne pranojmë gjithçka vetëm që të na kuptojnë. Ndërsa ti më ke sjellë paqen dhe lirinë më të thellë që kam provuar ndonjëherë. Në dy orët e vizitës tënde, ti ke zbuluar një pikë të zezë në zemrën time: ma nxorre jashtë gjoksit, ma preke, dhe ajo u zhduk përgjithmonë, duke thyer zinxhirët që më burgosnin. Kam kaluar një periudhë qetësie dhe meditimi dhe kam zbuluar mjaft gjëra të reja brenda shpirtit tim. Do të doja t'ju jepja atyre një formë, por duart e mia nuk arrijnë të ndjekin imagjinatën time. Jam aq i kënaqur Meri që ne të dy jemi të aftë që ta lëmë këtë Botë mbas krahëve, për të kërkuar një botë tjetër, autentike, ku mund të jetohet duke qenë ato që gjithmonë kemi dëshiruar që të jemi. Zoti të bekoftë! 


*28 Janar 1915*  

Kam fjetur shumë këto tre javë. Kam menduar për njëmijë gjëra që më duhet të bëj këtë vit: kam frikë e dashura ime Meri se nuk do të arrij kurrë të realizoj plotësisht ëndrrat e mia. Ndaloj gjithmonë para kohe. Arrij vetëm hijen e asaj që dëshiroj. Zakonisht më pëlqente kur merrja elozhe nga njerëzit për punën time. Ndërsa tani kjo gjë më trishton, sepse çdo kompliment më bën të mendoj për ato çfarë nuk kam bërë, dhe do të doja që të më vinin në dukje ato që nuk kam arritur akoma të bëj. E di që kjo do të të duket si e çuditshme, e atëherë? Mbrëmë përsërisja me vete: ?Ndërgjegja është një bimë në zemrën e dimrit e cila nuk mendon për verën që kaloi, por për pranverën që do të vijë. Bima nuk mendon për ditët që tashmë ka kaluar, por për ato që do të vijnë. Nëse bimët janë të sigurta që pranvera do të vijë, përse ne, qëniet njerëzore nuk besojmë që një ditë do të jemi në gjendje të arrijmë dhe të fitojmë gjithçka që duam??

----------


## dikeafajtore

Një burrë zbulon shpirtin e tij vetëm kur dashuron dhe në korrespondencën me Meri Haskell, ju do të keni mundësi të njihni botën e brendshme të Gibran. Gjithçka filloi me arkivimin e disa frazave në kompjuterin tim dhe më pas më lindi dëshira që këtë korespondencë ta bëj libër. Gibran u lind më 1883 në Liban dhe që kur ishte 11 vjeç emigroi në SHBA. Ai i dedikon pjesën më të madhe të jetës së tij pikturës, por për ironi të fatit, bëhet i njohur nga e gjithë bota për librat e tij. Kur vdiq, ai jetonte me Barbara Young e cila pas vdekjes ka shkruar biografinë e tij. Meri ishte më e vjetër se Gibran, e lindur 1873 në SHBA. Korrespondenca duhej të zhdukej pak ditë mbas vdekjes së Gibran. Barbara nuk donte që Merit t'i binin në dorë qindra letra që Gibran ia shkruajti asaj për më shumë se 20 vjet njohje. Por me insistimin e Merit, Barbara ia jep ato. Sot këto letra (më shumë se 600) gjenden në Universitetin e Karolinës së Jugut dhe mund të përdoren nga specialistë dhe studiues. Këtë libër unë e kam punuar me kujdes duke i qëndruar besnik mendimeve dhe fjalëve të Gibran. 

Kush është Gibran?? pyesja shpesh veten. Dhe duke arkivuar pjesë të letrave të tij në kompjuter, arrita ta zbuloj. Gibran nuk ishte as revolucionar dhe as shenjt. Ishte një burrë si të gjithë ne, dhe përmblidhte brenda shpirtit të tij të njëjtat dhimbje dhe të njëjtat gëzime që provojmë të gjithë ne. E megjithatë përmes librave të tij ai ka arritur të na shfaqet me madhështinë e Zotit. Ndoshta ai e dinte se një ditë e gjithë korrespondenca e tij personale do të bëhej publike. Pikërisht përe këtë arsye ai nuk e mistifikon aty rolin e tij të shkrimtarit. Vetëm kështu ai ka arritur të na japë një shembull të mirë: secili prej nesh mund të aspirojë të arrijë atë që Ai ka arritur. Sepse secili nga ne ndjek sipas mënyrës së tij, rrugën e vështirë e të mrekullueshme të njerëzve të zakonshëm. 

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Khalil Gibran 

*Mendimi*  


Mendimi është një zog i pafundësisë 
Që në një burg fjalësh 
Mund dhe të përthyejë pak krahët, por jo të fluturojë 

.... 

Dhimbja është shumë e madhe 
Për të mbretëruar tek zemërvegjlit 



*Të kthehesh fëmijë*  

Gjërat që fëmijët duan 
Mbeten në mbretërinë e zemrës 
Deri në plakje 
Gjëja më e bukur e jetës 
Është se shpirti ynë 
Ndal fluturimin 
Në vëndet ku njëherë e një kohë luanim

----------


## Acid_Burn

Ne vazhdim do sjell disa prej veprave te shkrimtarit te famshem libanez Halil Xhibran, te shqiperuara prej meje. Ju uroj lexim te kendshem.




*Zonja Roza Hanaj*

*Pjesa e Pare*

I mjere eshte ai mashkull qe dashuron nje femer, e merr per grua, derdh tek kembet e saj djersen e lekures, gjakun e trupit dhe jeten e zemres. Qe vendos ne duart e saj frutin e rraskapitjes dhe te ardhurat e zellit te tij; vetem per te kuptuar nje dite qe zemra te cilen ai ishte munduar te blej, I eshte dhene falas dikujt tjeter per hir te kenaqsise se sekreteve te saj te fshehura dhe me te thelles dashuri.  E mjere eshte ajo femer qe zgjohet prej endrrave me sy hapur dhe ngutjes se rinise, vetem per te gjetur veten ne shtepine e nje burri I cili e mbulon me ar e argjend, me dhurata te cmuara, me argetime luksoze, por qe nuk eshte I afte t’I kenaqe shpirtin me veren e parajses te cilen Zoti e derdh prej syve te mashkullit tek zemra e femres.

Rashid Bej Nu’manin e njihja prej vitesh. Ai ishte libanez I lindur e rritur ne qytetin e Beirutit. Duke qene se rridhte prej nje familje te vjeter e te pasur e cila ruante traditen dhe famen e para ardhesve, Rashidi I pasonte me fanatizem zakonet familjare qe asaj kohe mbizoteronin Lindjen e Mesme.

Rashid Bej Nu’mani ishte bujar e zemer mire, por ashtu sikurse shume te tjere shikonte me shume siperfaqen sesa realitetin e gjerave. Kurre nuk ja vinte veshin asaj qe zemra I diktonte. Gjithmone I bindej zerave te ambjentit ku jetonte. E kenaqte veten me objekte te shndritshme te cilat ja qerruan syte dhe zemren e nuk e lejonin te shihte e perceptonte sekretet e jetes. Shpirti I tij ishte larguar te kuptuarit te ligjeve natyrore drejt nje gjendje te perkohshme vet kenaqje. Ai ishte nje prej atyre meshkujsh qe nxitonin tu rrefenin te tjerve dashurine apo urrejtjen e pastaj pendoheshin atehere kur ishte teper vone e ne vend te faljes apo denimit mbartnin mbi vete turpin dhe te qenit qesharak

Keto cilesi e shtyne Rashid Bej Nu’manin te martohej me Roza Hanie shum perpara se shpirti I saj te perqafonte shpirtin e tij ne hijen e dashurise se vertete qe e shnderron bashkimin ne parajse. 

Pas disa vitesh mungese, u riktheva ne Beirut. Kur shkova te vizitoj Rashid Bej Nu’manin e gjeta kocke e lekure. Lehtesisht ne fytyren e tij mund te dalloje spektrin e plote te zhgenjimit. Syte e tij te hidheruar flisnin per nje zemer te thyer e nje shpirt te deshperuar. Isha kurioz te gjeja shkakun e mjerimit te tij. Aspak nuk hezitova ta pyes te me spjegonte eduke ju drejtuar : “Cfare te ka ndodhur Rashid? Ku jane e qeshura dhe fytyra e lumtur qe te kane shoqeruar prej femijrise? Mos vdekja te ka marre ndonje mik te dashur? Apo mos valle netet e zeza te kane vjedhur arin qe e pate mbledhur gjate diteve te bardha? Ne emer te miqesise me trego c’te ka shkaktuar kete merzitje te zemres e dobesi te trupit?”

Me pa me trishtim sikur t’I kisha ringjallur imazhin tashme te larguar te diteve te bukura.  Me nje ze te pikelluar e plot ligeshtim mu pergjigj: “Kur dikush humbet nje mik, mbeshtetet tek miqte e tjere, nese humbet arin mediton per nje kohe dhe e largon fatkeqsine prej mendjes, sidomos kur eshte akoma I shendetshem e plot ambicje. Por kur humbet qetesine e zemres, ku mund te gjeje ngushellim e me cfare mund ta zevendesoje? Cila mendje mund ta udhezoje? Kur vdekja godet prane teje ti vuan. E megjithate kur dita dhe nata kalon e ti ndjen prekjen e lemushme te gishtave te bute te Jetes, buzeqesh  e ngazellehesh perseri.  

“Fati vjen pa pritur duke sjelle me vete shqetesim, te veshtron me sy te frikshem,  te shterngon ne gryke me gishta si dare, te perplas per toke, te shkel me kembe te hekurta e pastaj gajaset e te le ashtu. Me vone pendohet per veprimet e tij e te lutet me fatmbaresi ta falesh. Te zgjat doren e mendafshte, te ngre lart, te kendon Kengen e Shpreses e te ben te harrosh e neglizhosh.  Krijon tek ti nje oreks te ri per besim ne vetvete dhe ambicje. Nese fati yt eshte nje zog I bukur te cilin ti e do me gjith shpirt, me deshire do e ushqeje me farat e brendesise tate shpirterore, kafaz do I beje zemren e fole shpirtin.  E nderkohe qe ti me passion je duke e admiruar e kundruar me syte e dashurise, zogu te iken prej duarve, fluturon lart e zbret te kafazi I dikujt tjeter, hyn aty e kurre me nuk del. Cfare mund te besh? Ku do mundesh te gjesh durim e ngushellim? Si do mund t’I ringjallesh shpresat dhe endrrat? Cfare fuqie do mund te ta qetesoje zemren e turbulluar?”

Pasi I shqiptoi keto fjale me nje ze te mekur e shpirt te vuajtur, Rashid Bej Nu’mani u ngrit duke u dridhur si nje fije xunkthi midis ererave te veriut e jugut. I shtriu duart sikur donte te kapte dicka me gishta e ta shkaterronte. Fytyra e tij e rrudhur ishte e nxire prej zemerimit, syte ju zgurdulluan per pak caste teksa ju duk sikur pa nje demon qe kishte ardhur prej mos ekzistences per ta marre me vete. Dikur e fiksoi shikimin tek une dhe papritur pamja I ndryshoi. Zemerimi ju shnderrua ne nje vuajtje  dhe shqetesim therres, me ze vajtues me tha: “Eshte gruaja qe une shpetova prej kthetrave vdekjeprurese te varferise Asaj ja hapa dyert e kasafortave, e bera ta kishin zili shoqet per veshjet e bukura, xhevahiret e rralle e karrocat e mrekullushme me kuaj plot hijeshi. Gruaja te cilen zemra e dashuroi e tek kembet e se ciles une derdha dhembshuri. Gruaja ndaj te ciles une isha nje mik I vertete, shok i sinqerte e burre besnik. Gruaja e cila me tradhtoi e me la per nje tjeter per te ndare me te buken e peshtire te gatuar me turp e perzier me cnderim.  Gruaja qe dashurova, zogu I bukur qe ushqeva, te ciles kafaz I bera zemren e fole shpirtin, iku prej meje e hyri ne nje kafaz rjeter. Engjellushja e dlire qe njehere banonte ne parajsen e dhembshurise dhe dashurise time, tani me paraqitet si ne demon I tnerrshem e hedhur ne erresire te vuaje mekatin e saj e me ben te vuaj dhe une mbi toke krimin e bere nga ajo.

E mbuloi fytyren me duar sikur donte te mbrohej prej vetvetes. Heshti per nje moment. Pastaj me the: “Kjo eshte gjithcka qe mund te tregoj. Te lutem mos me pyet me tej. Mos me bej te nxjerr tinguj vaji. Le te jete fatkeqsia ime e heshtur. Ndoshta do vazhdoje te rritet ne heshtje duke me bere te pandjeshem qe dikur te pushoj ne paqe. 
U ngrita me lot ne sy dhe keqaedhje ne zemer, e me nje fije zeri I thashe Rashidit mirupafshim.  Fjalet e mija nuk kishin force te mjekonin zemren e tij te plagosur dhe dijenija ime nuk gjente dot asnje pishtar per te ndricuar shpirtin e tij te erret. 



_vazhdon...._

----------


## Ard

Urime,pres vazhdimin.
Deri tani me ke lene pa fryme....gjuha eshte qarte dhe e rrjedhshme Acid_burn.

----------


## Acid_Burn

*Pjesa e Dyte*

Pas disa ditesh per te paren here, ne nje kasolle te varfer rrethuar me lule dhe peme, takova zonjen Roza Hanaj. Ajo kishte degjuar per mua nepermjet Rashid Beut, zemren e te cilit ajo e kishte shkelur e therrmuar dhe e kishte lene vetem nen thundrrat e tmerrshme te jetes.  Kur I pashe syte e ndritshem e kur I degjova zerin e cilter, I thashe vetes:  A mundet te jete kjo gruaja e piste? A mundet qe kjo fytyre e paster te fshehe nje shpirt te keq e nje zemer kriminele? A eshte kjo gruaja tradhtare? A eshte kjo gruaja per te cilen kisha folur keq? Ajo te cilen e kisha imagjinuar si nje gjarper I peshtire ne formen e nje zogu te bukur? I peshperita vetes duke I thene: A eshte kjo fytyra engjellore qe e mjeroi Rashid Beun? A nuk kemi degjuar qe bukuria e dukshme eshte shkaku I sa e sa shqetsimeve te fshehura e dhimbjeve te thella?  A nuk eshte Hena e mrekullushme qe frymezon poetet dhe po e njejta Hene qe zemeron qetesine e detrave dhe oqeaneve me oshetime te tmerrshme?    

U ulem. Zonja Roza Hanaj me sa duket mI kishte lexuar mendimet e nuk donte te mi zgjaste me shume dyshimet. E mbeshteti koken e saj te bukur ne pellembet e duarve e me nje ze me te embel se tingulli I Lires me tha:  Edhe pse kurre nuk te kam takuar I degjova jehonat e mendimeve dhe endrrave te shkaktuara prej gojeve te njerzve. Jehona qe me binden se ti je I meshirshem dhe kupton se cdo te thote te jesh grua e shtypur. Grua te ciles ja ke zbuluar sekretet e zemres dhe dhembshurine e se ciles e ke njohur. Me lejo te te hap zemren e ti do e kuptosh qe Roza Hanaj nuk ka qene kurre nje grua tradhtare.  

Akoma nuk I kisha mbushur 18 vjec, kur fati me coi tek Rashid Bej Numani qe ne ate kohe ishte 40 vjecar. Ai ra ne dashuri me mua, ne baze te asaj qe njerzit thone, me martoi, me futi ne shtepine e tij madheshtore, me dha rroba te mrekullueshme e xhevahire te cmuar. Me prezantoi si nje gje cuditerisht te rralle para miqve e familjareve. Buzeqeshte I ngazellyer kur te tjeret me shikonin me habi dhe admirim. E grinte mjekrren lart kur I degjonte zonjat te me lavderonin e te me merrnin shembull. E megjithate kurre nuk mundi tI degjoje psheretimat: A eshte kjo gruaja e Rashid Bej Numanit apo e bija e adoptuar? E dikush tjeter qe komentonte : nese do ishte martuar ne moshe, femijen e pare do e kishte me te madh se Roza Hanaj.

E gjitha ndodhi perpara se te zgjohesha nga zalisja e thelle e rinise, perpara se Zoti te ma ndizte zemren me pishtarin e dashurise e para se te rriteshin farat e ndjenjes. Po, dhe e gjitha kjo ndodhi pikerisht atehere kur une besoja qe lumturia e vertete vjen prej rrobave te bukura e pallateve madheshtore. Kur u zgjova prej gjumit femijnor, ndjeva flaket e zjarrit te shenjte te me djegin zemren e brejtjen e shpirtit te uritur. E gjitha kjo me beri te vuaj. 

Kur I hapa syte, I pashe flatrat te me leviznin lart e poshte duke u munduar te me ngrejne drejt kupoles se dashurise, te pa fuqishme nen peshen e vargonjve te ligjeve qe me kishin burgosur trupin kohe perpara se une ta kuptoja domethenien e vertete te atyre ligjeve.  I ndjeva te gjitha keto dhe kuptova qe lumturia e nje gruaje nuk rrjedh prej seres dhe madheshtise se burrit, as prej bujarise dhe dhmbshurise se tij, por prej dashurise dhe ndjenjes qe I bashkon te dy shpirtat e trupat ne NJE.  Kur E VERTETA u shpalos para meje, e pashe veten te burgosur prej ligjit ne pallatin e Rashid Bej Numanit, si nje hajdute qe vidhte buken e tij  e fshehur ne erresiren e nates. E kuptova qe cdo ore qe kaloja me te nuk ishte asgje tjeter vetem se nje genjeshter makabre e shkruar mbi ballin tim me shkronja zjarri para tokes e qiellit. Nuk mund tia jepja dashurine time si shperblim te bujarise dhe sinqeritetit te tij. Me kot u mundova ta dua. Dashuria eshte force qe na nderton zemrat, por zemrat nuk munden ta krijojne kete force.  U luta e u luta ne heshtje qe Zoti te krijoje ne thellesite e zemres time nje lidhje shpirterore qe do me mbarte me prane burrit qe ishte zgjedhur te jete shoku im I jetes.

Lutjet nuk mu plotesuan, sepse Dashuria zbret ne shpirtat tane me vullnet te Zotit e jo me lutjet e pergjerimet e individit. Keshtu pra, qendrova dy vite ne shtepine e Rashid Bej Numanit duke pasur zili lirine e zogjve te fushes, nderkohe qe miqte me kishin zili zinxhiret e arte te dhimbjes. U bera si ajo gruaja qe ja kane rrembyer te vetmin femi, si nje zemer e mjere qe ekziston e pa kapur kerkund, si nje viktime e pafajshme e ligjit te eger human. Isha prane vdekjes prej etjes dhe urise shpirterore.



_vazhdon..._

----------


## Acid_Burn

“Nje dite te erret, kur veshtrova pertej qiejve te rende, pashe nje drite te embel qe derdhej prej syve te nje burri qe capiste I deshperuar shtegun e jetes. Ja mbylla syte asaj drite dhe I thashe vetes : “Oh shpirti im, erresira e varrit eshte fati yt, mos e lakmo driten.”  Me pas degjova nje melody te bukur prej qiellit e cila ma ringjalli zemren e plagosur me deliresin e vet. I mbylla veshet e I thashe vetes: “Oh shpirti im, te qaret e ferrit eshte fati yt, mos lakmo kenget e parajses. I mbylla pewrseri syte qe mos shoh e veshet qe mos degjoj, por syte edhe pse te mbyllur e pane driten e embel dhe veshet edhe pse te mbyllur e degjuan ate ze qiellor. Per here te pare u friksova, per te paren here u ndjeva si ai lypsari qe gjen nje diamant prane pallatit te princit e nuk mund ta marri prej frikes e as mund ta lej aty per shkak te varferise. Qava. Sikurse qan nje shpirt I etur qe shef nje burim te rrethuar prej bishave e qe rrezohet ne toke ne pritje e frike.   

I largoi syte prej meje sikur te kujtonte te kaluaren qe e turperonte te me veshtronte ne sy,  por nuk ndali se foluri. “Ata njerez te cilet shkojne ne perjetsi para se te shijojne embelsine e jetes se vertete, nuk mund ta kuptojne se c’eshte vuajtja e nje gruaje.  Ne vecanti kur kjo e fundit ja perkushton shpirtin atij qe dashuron me vullnet te Zotit dhe trupin ja jep nje tjetri per te cilin kujdeset nen presionin e ligjit te tokes.  Eshte tragjedi e shkruajtur me gjak prej gjakut te gruas e loteve te saj, te cilat burri I perqesh si shenje dobesie pa qene ne gjendje t’I kuptoje.  E me keq akoma nese do I kuptonte e qeshura do I shnderrohej ne perbuzje e blasfemi qe do sherbenin si zjerr mbi zemren e saj.  Eshte nje drame e aktruar prej neteve te zeza mbi skenen e shpirtit te gruas, trupi I se ciles eshte I lidhur rreth nje mashkulli qe ajo therret burre kohe perpara se ajo te kuptoje kuptimin qe Zoti I ka dhene marteses.  Shpirti I saj prêt mashkullin qe ajo adhuron me te gjitha grimcat e dashurise se dlire e te vertete. Me cdo qelize te bukurise se saj.  Eshte kjo gjendja agonike e cila ekziston prej atij momenti kur te gruaja u mboll dobesia e te burri forca. Nuk do te zhduket deri atehere kur diteve te skllaverise se te dobtit nen te fortin t’ju vije fundi. Eshte kjo nje lufte e tmerrshme mes ligjit te korruptuar te njerezve dhe ndjenjes se paprekshme – qellimit te shenjte te zemres. Ne kete fushe beteje ndodhesha une dje, por gjeta force te mbledh mbeturinat e qenies time, I theva vargonjte e celikte te frikes, I rraha fort krahet e fluturova prej pelenave te dobesise drejt kupoles se dashurise e lirise.

“Sot une jam me burrin qe dua, ai dhe une  shperthyem si nje burim prej dores se Zotit para krijimit te botes. S’ka fuqi nen kete Diell te ma marri lumturine sepse lumturia te cilen ndjej e perjetoj eshte rrjedim I perqafimit te shpirtrave I perfshirjes se tyre prej te kuptuarit reciprok, rrezatimit te Dashurise mbi ta e mbrojtjes se qiellit.”


_vazhdon..._

----------


## Acid_Burn

Me veshtroi sikur donte te penetronte me sy zemren time per te zbuluar se c’efekt kishin bere fjalet e saj tek une, qe te degjonte jehonen e zerit te saj brenda meje. Une mbeta I heshtur e ajo vazhdoi. Zeri I saj ishte plot hidherim kujtimesh, plot embelsi sinqeriteti e liri kur tha: “Njerezit do te te thone qe Roza Hanaj eshte nje heretike dhe grua aspak besnike e cila ndoqi epshet e saj dhe e la burrin qe e futi ne gjirin e vet dhe e titulloi Hijeshi te shtepise se tij.  Do te te thone qe ajo ishte nje e perdale, nje prostitute qe me duart e saj te ndyra shkaterroi kuroren e marteses se shenjte, duke e zevendesuar ate me nje lidhje te perlyer  te premtuar mbi  ferrat e ferrit.  Ajo, do te te thone, cveshi petkat e virtytit dhe hodhi supeve zhelet e mekatit dhe turpit.  Do te te thone shume me teper se kaq sepse shpirtrat e baballareve akom ju jetojne ne trup.  Ata jane si shpellat e braktisura ne male jehonat e te cilave nuk deshifrohen. Ata nuk kuptojne as ligjin e Zotit, as nuk perceptojne dot qellimin e vertete te fese e as dallojne dot nje te pafajshem prej nje mekatari.  Shikojne vetem siperfaqen e gjerave pa I ditur sekretet e tyre. I marrin vendimet me injorance, gjykojne qorrazi duke I bere nje kriminelin dhe te pa fajshmin, duke barazuar te miren dhe te keqen. Mjerim! Mjerim per ata qe ndjekin e gjykojne njerezit.

“Para Zotit une isha tradhtare dhe e perdale vetem gjate kohes qe shpenzova ne shtepine e Rashid Beut. Ai me mori per grua ne baze te zakoneve dhe traditave. Memori per grua me forcen e nxitimit para se qielli ta bente ate timin ne pajtim me ligjin shpirteror te Dashurise dhe Afeksionit.  Ne syte e Zotit dhe syte e mi  une isha mekatare per aq kohe sa ja haja buken dhe I jepja trupin si shperblim te bujarise se tij karshi meje. Tani jam e dlire dhe e paster sepse ligji I Dashurise me beri te lire, me beri te ndershme dhe besnike. Nuk kam pse e shes me trupin tim ne shkembim te strehes, e ditet e mija nuk kam pse t’I shkembej me rroba. Po. Kam qene e perdale dhe kriminele atehere kur njerezit me shikonin si me te ndershmen dhe me besniken grua. Sot une jam e dlire dhe fisnike ne shpirt edhe pse per njerezit jam e shthurrur. Ata e gjykojne shpirtin prej rezultateve te trupit dhe e masin ate (shpirtin) me standartet e materies. 

Pastaj, pa nga dritarja dhe me doren e djathte beri me shenje nga qyteti  sikur te kishte pare Fantazmen e korrupsionit dhe hijet e turpit mes pallateve te mrekullueshme.  Me nje ze vajtues tha: “ Shikoji ato saraje te magjishme e palate madheshtore ku hipokrizija banon. Ne ato godina, mes mureve te dekoruara me hijeshi jeton Tradhetia krah Kalbezimit. Nen tavanet e dekoruar me ar te shkrire jeton Genjeshtra krah Shtirjes. Shikoji ato shtepi mire. Ato qe rezatojne luturi, krenari dhe dominim, s’jane asgje tjeter vec shpella te mjerimit dhe ankthit.  Ato jane varret e patinuara ku Tradhetia e grave te dobta  fshihet nen rimelin e qerpikeve e nen te kuqin e buzeve. Aty jeton egoizmi dhe kafsheria mashkullore qe mes arit e argjendit sundon ne menyre supreme.

_vazhdon..._

----------


## Acid_Burn

“Nese keto ndertesa te larta e te pa thyeshme do ndienin eren e urrejtjes, mashtrimit dhe korrupsionit, besom qe do ishin krisur, thyer e shembur. Fshatari I varfer I shikon keto banesa me lot ne sy, por kur te kuptoje qe zemrat e atyre qe jetojne aty jane bosh e nuk kane as grimcen me te vogel te asaj dashurie te dlire qe ekziston ne zemren e gruas se tij, ate ndjenje te paster qe mbush banesen e tij te thjeshte, do buzeqeshte e me gezim do kthehej tek ara e vet.”

Pastaj ma mori doren e me drejtoi per tek cepi I dritares. “Eja!”  - me tha. “Eja te te tregoj sekretet e fshehura te atyre shtegun e te cileve rrefuzova ta ndjek. Shikoje ate pallatin me kolona gjigande. Ne te banon nje burre I pasur qe e trashegoi floririn prej te atit. Pas nje jete te piset e te kalbur, vendosi te martohej. Aspak nuk e njihte gruan e vet, vec faktit qe I ati I saj ishte nje prej titullareve te Sulltanit. Menjehere pas muajit te mjaltit atij ju shpif gruaja dhe filloi te kaloje kohen ne shoqerine e bukurosheve qe shesin trupin per monedha te argjendta. E la te shoqen vetem ne ate pallat si nje shishe boshe e hedhur pa kujdes prej nje pijaneci. Ajo qau dhe vuajti ne fillim, por me pas e kuptoi qe lotet e saj ishin shume me te vlefshem sesa buri I saj I degjeneruar. Tani ajo eshte e zene me dashurine dhe devocionin e nje djaloshi me te cilin ajo ndan oret e kenaqsise e ne zemren e te cilit ajo derdh dashurine e saj te vertete. 

“Po ate shtepine e bukur rrethuar me park a e sheh? Eshte shtepia e nje burri I cili rrjedh prej nje familje fisnike qe e ka udhehequr vendin per gjenerata e gjenerata. Pasuria dhe mirqenia e tyre ra ndjeshem kur ata filluan te shpenzojne pa mase e pertonin te punonin. Para ca vitesh ky burre u marrtua me ne grua mjaft te pasur, por mjaft te shemtuar. Pasi ja morri pasurine ai e injoroi ate poltesisht duke ju perkushtuar nje bukurosheje te re. E shoqja tani e kalon kohen duke ja ndrequr floket te dashures se burrit, duke I lyer buzet e parfumosur trupin. E veshur ne menyren me elegante dhe me rrobat me te shtrenjta qe ekszistojne, e gjora prêt se mos ndonje cunak ja hedh syte e vjen e viziton. Per fatin e saj te keq kjo pritje eshte krejt e kote e ajo e shkreta mund t’I gezohet vetem buzeqeshjes se vet prej fytyres se saj te shemtuar ne reflektimin e pasqyres.

“Veshtroje ate sarajin atje te rrethuar me statuja te mermerta. Eshte shtepia e nje gruaje te bukur me karakter te cuditshem. Kur I vdiq burri I pare, ajo trashegoi te gjithe pasurine e tij, bashke me pronat e shumta. Zgjodhi nje burre me mendje te shkurter e trup sakat e u marrtua me te per te ruajtur veten prej gjuheve te liga. Ne kete moment ajo eshte mes admiruesve te saj si bleta qe thith prej luleve me te mira.”

Arkitekti me I zoti I provinces ka ndertuar ate shtepine prane. Eshte shtepia e nje burri te uritur I cili e konsumon diten dhe naten duke u munduar te mbledhe sa me shume ar. Ka nje grua me bukuri mbi natyrore, ne paraqitje dhe ne shpirt. E shkreta edhe ajo si shume syresh eshte viktime e marteses se nxituar. I ati ka bere krim kur e martoi me burrin qe ka, perpara se kjo te arrinte pjekurine mendore I vari ne qafe peshen e marrteses se korruptuar. Tani eshte bere kocke e lekure aq sa nuk gjen dot nje veshje te pershtatshme. Po mbytet ngadale duke u lutur ta marre vdekja nje ore e me pare qe te lerohet prej peshes se skllaverise e jeteses prane nje burri qe tere kohen e kalon duke e mallkuar diten qe u marrtua me dike qe nuk mund t’I fale nje femije qe do trashegonte pasurine e grumbulluar.

Ne ate shtepine mes drureve frutor jeton nje poet ideal. U marrtua me nje grua injorante qe ja tall punet sepse nuk mund t’ja rroke mendja. Qesh me sjelljet e poetit sepse nuk mundet te pershtatet me menyren sublime te jeteses se tij. Ky poet gjeti liri shpirterore tek dashuria per nje grua te marrtuar e cila e kupton dhe qe ja vlerson inteligjencen. Kjo grua e martuar e frymezon duke I ndezur ne shpirt pishtarin e ndjenjes e duke I falur cdo grimce te bukurise dhe sharmit te saj.


_vazhdon...._

----------


## Acid_Burn

Per pak caste mbreteroi heshtja. Zonja Roza Hanaj u ul ne nje minder prane dritares sikur tI ishte lodhur shpirti prej ec e jakeve neper godinat e Beirutit. Me pas vazhdoi ngadale: Keto jane banesat ne te cilat une refuzova te jetoj. Keto jane varret ne te cilat shpirtrisht, edhe une kam qene e varrosur. Keta njerez, prej te cileve e lirova veten, jane ata qe terhiqen prej trupit dhe zbrapsen prej shpirtit. Jane ata qe asgje nuk dine per Dashurine e as per Bukurine. Ndermjetesuesi I vetem mes tyre dhe Zotit eshte keqardhja e Zotit per injorancen e tyre karshi ligjit te Tij. Smund tI gjykoj se kam qene vete njera prej tyre e megjithate me vjen keq per ta. Me dhimbsen prej thellesise se zemres. Nuk I urrej. Urrej kapitullimin e tyre para dobesise dhe mashtrimit.  TI thashe keto qe te tregoj realitetin e atyre prej te cileve une u arratisa pa jua marre pelqimin. U mundova te te spjegoj jeten e atyre qe thone te gjitha te keqijat per mua sepse une humba miqesine e tyre dhe se fundi fitova timen. Ika prej humneres se tyre te erret e I drejtova syte drejt drites ku sinqeriteti, e verteta dhe drejtesia triumfojne. Me kane debuar prej shoqerise se tyre dhe une jam shume e kenaqur per kete. Jam e kenaqur sepse njerezimi nuk debon askend vetem se kur shpirti I ketij te fundit rebelohet kundra despotizmit dhe shtypjes. Kushdo qe nuk zgjedh debimin para skllaverise nuk mund te jete I lire prej cdo pikpamje te kuptimit te lirise, te se vertetes apo obligimit. 

Dje une isha si nje tabaka me ushqimet me te shijshme dhe Rashid Beu kurre nuk mu afronte per aq kohe sa nuk kishte nevoje te shojonte ushqimet e mrekullueshme qe une mbaja. Shpirtrat I kishim larg si dy sherbetore te perulur e dinjitoz.  U mundova ta modifikoj veten ne perputhje me ate qe njerezit quajne fatkeqsi, por shpirti refuzoi te shpenzoje jeten I gjunjezuar me mua para idhullit te tmerrshem te eksituar prej koheve te errta dhe te quajtur Ligj. I durova zinxhiret deri ne momentin kur degjova Dashurine te me therrase dhe e pashe shpirtin qe ishte bere gati te nisej. Atehere I theva zinxhiret qe me mbanin lidhur dhe u largova nga shtepia e Rashid Bej Numanit si nje zog I liruar prej kafazit te hekurt duke lene pas xhevahiret, veshjet dhe sherbetoret.  Erdha te jetoj me ate qe dashuroj sepse isha e sigurte qe cfare po bej eshte e ndershme. Qielli nuk do per mua te qarat dhe vuajtjet. Sa e sa net jam lutur qe agimi te vij shpejt e kur dita zbardhte lutesha qe dielli te perendonte.  Zoti nuk do qe une te jetoj nje jete te mjerueshme ndja dhe vendosi ne thellesine e zemres time deshiren per te qene e lumtur. Triumfi I Tij jeton ne lumturine e zemres time.

Kjo eshte historia ime. Kjo eshte protesta ime para qiellit dhe tokes. Kjo eshte cka kendoj e perseris nderkohe qe njerezit I mbyllin veshet prej frikes se mos me degjojne. Qe kenga ime mos jua nxise shpirtrat te ngrejne krye e te shkaterrojne themelet e shoqesrise se tyre sakate.  

_vazhdon..._

----------


## Acid_Burn

”Ky eshte shtegu I ashper qe une rremova deri sa arrita ne majen e malit te lumturise time e nese vdekja vjen te me marre, me gjithe deshire so e dorezoja veten para Fronit Suprem te Qiellit pa frike e pa turp. Jam gati per diten e gjykimit e zemren e kam te bardhe si bora. I jam bindur vullnetit te Zotit ne cdo gje qe kam bere dhe kam ndjekur thirrjen e zemres teksa degjoja zerin engjellor te qiellit. Kjo eshte drama ime te cilen qytetaret e Beirutit e quajne ‘ Mallkim mbi buzet e jetes’ dhe ‘Semundje ne trupin e shoqerise’. E megjithate, nje dite Dashuria do jua zgjoje zemrat si rrezet e diellit qe I bejne lulet te celin mbi plehun e kalbur. Nje dite, udhetaret do ndalen prane varrit tim, do pershendesin dheun qe me mbeshtjell trupin e do thone: “Ketu prehet Roza Hanaj qe e cliroi veten prej skllaverise se ligjeve te kalbura te njerezve ne menyre qe t’I bindej ligjit te Zotit, dashurise se dlire. Ajo ja ktheu fytyren diellit per te mos pare hijen e trupit te vet mes kafkave dhe gjembave. 

Dera u hap dhe nje burre hyri. Syte I shndritnin rreze magjike e mbi buze I shihej buzeqeshja e plote. Zonja Hanaj u ngrit ne kembe, e mori djaloshin prej krahu dhe na prezantoi. E dija qe ishte ai per hir te te cilit ajo mohoj gjithe boten dhe dhunoi te gjitha traditat dhe zakonet tokesore. 

Teksa u ulem mbreteroi perseri qetesia. Secili prej nesh ishte I zhytur ne mendime te thella. Nje minute e vlefshe qetesie kaloi e teksa shikoja ciftin te ulur krah per krah, verejta dicka qe kurre s’e kisha pare me pare e menjehere e kuptova ate qe historia e zonjes Hanaj deshte te me tregonte.  E kuptova  sekretin e protestes se saj kundra shoqerise e cila perndjek ata qe rebelohen kundra ligjeve dhe akoneve kufizuese perpara se te gjeje dhe kuptoje shkakun e rebelimit. Pashe perpara meje nje shpirt qiellor te perbere prej dy personash te bukur e te bashkuar, mes te cileve qendronte Ajo; Dashurija qe I mbronte me krahet e saj te hapura prej gjuheve te liga.  Pashe nje te mirekuptim te plote qe buronte prej dy fytyrave te qeshura, te ndricuar prej sinqeritetit e te rrethuar prej virtytit.  Per te paren here ne jete gjeja shpirtin e lumturise te qendroje mes nje burri e nje gruaje, teksa mallkohej prej fese e kundershtohej prej ligjit.  U ngrita, I pershendeta te dy e u largova prej asaj kasolleje te varfer qe ndjenja e kishte ngritur altar te Dashurise dhe Mirekuptimit. Eca krah ndertesave te cilat zonja Hanaj m’I tregoi me gisht. Kur arrita ne fund te asaj lagjie mu kujtua Rashid Bej Nu’mani, gjendja e tij e mjerueshme e I thashe vetes: “Ai eshte I shtypur. A do ta degjoje Qielli nese ankohet ndaj zonjes Hanaj? A ka gabuar ajo grua kur e la dhe ndoqi lirine e zemres? Apo mos Rashid Beu ka bere krim duke e ndrydhur zemren e saj ne dashurine e tij? Kush prej ketyre te dyve eshte I shtypur e kush eshte I shtypuri? Kush eshte krimineli dhe kush eshte I pafajshmi ?

Pasi u mendova per disa momente vazhdova t’I flas vetes: “Shume here mashtrimi dhe dinakeria e ka joshur dhe shtyre gruan ta braktise burrin e te shkoje pas pasurise, sepse dashuria e saj per pasuri dhe veshje te bukura e verbon duke e cuar drejt turpit. A thua valle zonja Hanaj u tregua e ulet, dinake dhe msashtruse kur e la pallatin e burrit te saj te pasur per kasollen e varfer te nje tjetri? Shume here injoranca ja vret nderin gruas e I ngacmon pasionin, ajo lodhet dhe e le burrin e shtyre prej epshit dhe deshires duke ndjekur nje tjeter per te cilin ajo e ul veten. A thua valle zonja Hanaj eshte injorante qe ndoqi deshirat dhe epshet e trupit kur ajo shpalli publikisht pavarsine e saj dhe ju bashkua atij qe dashorunte? Ajo mund ta kishte kenaqur veten fhehurazi teksa ishte tek shtepia e burrit. Sa e sa djelmoshe te hijshem ishin gati te jene sklleverit e deshirave dhe martire te dashurise se saj? Zonja Hanaj ishte nje grua e mjeruar. Ajo  deshi vetem te jete e lumtur, e gjeti dhe e perqafoi. Kjo eshte e verteta qe njerezia e merr neper kembe.  Me ze te ulur peshperita ne eter duke pyetur veten: “A eshte e lejushme per nje grua te bleje lumturine e saj me mjerimin e te shoqit?” dhe shpirti shtoi: “A eshte e lejueshme per burrin te skllaveroi ndjenjen e gruas se tij kur e kupton qe nuk da ta kete per vete kurre?”  

Vazhdoja te ecja e zerin e zonjes Hanaj e kisha ne vesh teksa po mberrija ne fund te Beirutit.  Dielli po zhdukej ne horizont dhe qetesia sundonte fushat dhe stepat nderkohe qe zogjte nisen te kendojne lutjet e mbremjes. Qendrova ca caste ashtu duke medituar e dikur I thashe vetes: “Para Fronit te Lirise, pemet ngazellehen me flladin e lehte duke ju gezuar rrezeve te diellit dhe ndricimit te henes.  Ne veshet e Lirise keta zogj psheretisin e rreth Lirise rrahin krahet nen gurgullimen e perrenjve. Pergjat qiellit te Lirise lulet leshojne aromat e tyre e para syve te Lirise ato buzeqeshin kur dita zbardh. 

“Cdo gje mbi toke jeton ne perputhje me ligjin e natyres. E prej ketij ligji del ne shesh ladvija dhe kenaqesia e lirise. Njeriu e mohon kete pasuri sepse per te ashtuquajturin Zot te tij  njeriu vete ka pergatitur ligjin e manget tokesor. I vendosi vetes rregulla te ngurta. I ndertoi vetes nje burg te ngushte e te dhimbshem ne te cilin kyci ndjenjen dhe deshiren. Germoi nje varr te thelle ku hodhi zemren e vet dhe qellimin e saj. Nese individi pergjate diktatit te shpirtit, deklaron terheqjen e tij prej shoqerise duke ja dhunuar ligjin kesaj te fundit, te tjeret do te thone qe ai eshte rebel dhe e ka hak syrgjynosjen. Te tjeret do te thone qe ai eshte nje krijese e pa vlere qe ka hak ekzekutimin. A do te mbetet njeriu skllav I vet izolimit deri ne fund te kesaj bote, apo do te clirohet me kalimin e kohes e nje dite te jetoje ne Shpirt per Shpirtin?  A do te vazhdoje njeriu me kembengulje te shohe vetem poshte dhe pas, apo do t’I kthej syte e tij nga dielli qe mos te shohe hijen e trupit te vet mes kafkave dhe gjembave?

FUND
Shqiperuar prej Acid Burn.

P.S Kerkoj ndjese per gabimet e shtypit (qe e shoh qe jane shume) ... megjithate shpresoj qe nepermjet shqiperimit tim modest te keni shijuar sadopak kolosin e letrave Halil Xhibran

----------


## Ard

Nuk perbejne problem gabimet kur leximi behet me nje fryme .
Tregimi  eshte vertet shume i bukur.Pikepyetjet ne fund te shkrimtarit jane shume domethenese,ku le te lire lexuesin per te gjykuar,secili sipas kapacitetit mendor.
Mesazhi qe percjell nepermjet tregimit eshte mese i qarte.

Bravo acid_burn

----------

